# Help me, I've got Musky fever!



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Going Musky fishing for a three day weekend. Weather looks like it's even going to cooperate.

I haven't even been pheasant hunting yet...which is certainly a first for me over the last number of years. Last weekend I was chasing prairie chickens around during opener, this weekend I'm fishing, and then my wife is working the next two weekends so I'll be looking after the kids.

What is wrong with me....what did I get myself into the last couple years?!?!!? :eyeroll:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Send me all your fishing stuff ASAP and get out hunting!!


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Well, never boated a Musky this weekend but we did have about a dozen follows and I did catch a 10 pound Northern. Some guy caught a 53 1/2 near us and was fishing by himself, so I ended up jumping in his boat and helped take a picture.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Tis the season...for tough choices!


----------



## Esoxonthefly421 (Mar 26, 2008)

I never even bought a hunting license this year because I'm too busy muskie fishing. First time in 15 years I haven't been hunting.


----------

